# Precious Pearl



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there everyone! Just got home from picking up my newest mare. I'm very excited about her acquisition. I am planning to breed her to my friend's stud in the spring. I think it will be a very complementary cross and the foal should definitely be quite the athlete! 

Precious Pearl Arabian


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

With so many lines to Ferzon she should breed true. I like her pedigree. good luck.
How is the stallion bred? Shalom


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, DB. I was pretty excited to find her. I am more of a "gelding" fan, but the one mare i really clicked with was my Ferzon g-daughter. 

I've been wanting something with similar breeding for a while but being in ND, Arabs are hard to come by and nice ones even more so. 
So, yay! 

I can PM you the info on the stud, but due to the circumstances surrounding him at this moment I am going to hold off on publicly announcing who it is just yet.


He is Russian and French breeding of very high caliber and demand. He is being exported in the late spring to start his flat racing career. 

I will say, and I know that it will probably rub some people wrong, that he is coming three years old. Normally I wouldn't even look at such a young stud, however these bloodlines are not going to be something that I will have access to, perhaps ever. 

He is the last colt by an overseas stallion that is very successful in flat racing (and has sired many many winners in flat as well as endurance racing, however he is no longer breeding) and out of a an equally talented and successful mare who has is likened to the equivalent of Secretariate in her career. 

Needless to say, this is a once in a lifetime opportunity (for me at least) and I plan to make full use of it. 

The stallion is very well built (though lacking a little type, probably due to his French heritage), has an excellent personality and is a very cool mellow guy (i am told that this is very indicative of his breeding). 

Things I'd like to improve on Pearl would be her shoulder angle. It is a bit steep for my liking, though it seems to be pretty common in her breeding. The stud has a very nice shoulder and his siblings have good shoulder angles as well, so I am hoping we get that to work.
Otherwise, I really am in love with this mare. She needs to lose a bunch of weight by spring though and has been sent to fat camp until then. Haha. 

Things I'd like to improve on the stud would be pretty much just adding some "pretty" to him and hopefully improve his butt. I like a big motor. 

Closer to spring I will post pics and info on the stud. So ridiculously excited!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You can get good results by breeding to a young unproven stallion. A lot cheaper too.
All stallions at one time were unproven in the breeding shed. I say go for it.
No matter what he does on the race track, what matters as a stallion will be what he can produce.
Good luck and like I said as inbred as she is she should breed true. If you want to ensure you get what you desire when breeding using a line or inbred horse is the best way. Shalom


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to hear I'm not just being silly! Now it just needs to hurry up and be spring already! 

I also have the option to buy two other mares from the same breeder, and the names on their pedigrees are also familiar to me, but only because they are famous. I don't know much about what disciplines they have proven to be good in to have become famous. 

Both are nice looking mares. What do you think of their pedigrees?


Amiras Dare To Dream Arabian

Echos Raindrop Arabian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Love the pedigree! You're pictures are not working for me though.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Love the pedigree! You're pictures are not working for me though.


I'll try uploading them differently. They aren't great as it was late when we got back, but I'm planning to get nice photos soon!

And a couple from earlier in the year.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice! Love that hip, great hip, lovely shoulder, nice bone. Looks maybe a toed in on the front? Hard to tell with the photo angle. If you want to move her, let me know! I think she'd be a great cross on a reiner.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> Glad to hear I'm not just being silly! Now it just needs to hurry up and be spring already!
> 
> I also have the option to buy two other mares from the same breeder, and the names on their pedigrees are also familiar to me, but only because they are famous. I don't know much about what disciplines they have proven to be good in to have become famous.
> 
> ...


Judging by the pedigree's, I would look at Amira first. I love the Russian lines. They are hardy with great bone. My Russian bred filly this year is looking very likely to be heading to my trainer as a working cow filly. Saucy, big boned, and compact. Especially Patrone bred horses. Especially the sauciness I find!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

As usual my friend WSarabians has offered some good advice. Amira might suit your needs better than the other mare.
Both are well bred so IMO you cant go wrong pedigree wise with either one. Shalom


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's lovely! Subbing to see what you decide~


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> As usual my friend WSarabians has offered some good advice. Amira might suit your needs better than the other mare.
> Both are well bred so IMO you cant go wrong pedigree wise with either one. Shalom


You know.... When she's done showing, she'd make a great cross on Star. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Quit reading my mind. Shalom


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Very nice! Love that hip, great hip, lovely shoulder, nice bone. Looks maybe a toed in on the front? Hard to tell with the photo angle. If you want to move her, let me know! I think she'd be a great cross on a reiner.


I'll definitely keep you in mind if I change direction. She is a sweetheart too. She actually has nice straight legs, but is in need of a trim like forever ago, so as soon as it is above zero again I'll trim her up and take nice photos. 

I'd be interested in a cross to DB's stud in another year or so. From what I have seen, he is lovely. I am looking to breed athletes with the "traditional" Arabian beauty. 

I doubt I'll ever be a big breeder, but I plan to put the best stallion I can to my mare(s?). I am focusing on endurance as that is where I see my career going for the foreseeable future. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

